

Ask YC: Google registered domains unreachable right now? - bk

I have two domains registered via google apps (registrar is enom). I can't reach them anymore. Is anyone else having the same problem?<p>Here's some analysis output I got via http://intodns.com<p>DNS servers responded<p>ERROR: One or more of your nameservers did not respond:
The ones that did not responded are:
98.124.192.1 98.124.193.1 216.52.184.248 70.42.37.7 69.64.145.225<p>No SOA, MX, A records. Just dead. How can all these name servers fail at the same time?
======
bk
Quick update:

Looks like enom.com itself is down right now. Ironic dog food.

Twitter updates for #enom: <http://search.twitter.com/search?q=%23enom>

------
ideamonk
mine is up - <http://madetokill.com/>

